# mufflers



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok I bought my GTO with the SLP cat back system and the previous owner cut out the mufflers and straight pipped it I am looking for a set of mufflers that sound throaty and dont restrict too much just want to cut out some of the cackle so suggestions would be great

CincyGoat


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

CincyGoat said:


> Ok I bought my GTO with the SLP cat back system and the previous owner cut out the mufflers and straight pipped it I am looking for a set of mufflers that sound throaty and dont restrict too much just want to cut out some of the cackle so suggestions would be great
> 
> CincyGoat


The Magnaflow catback might be your best bet, judging from your post.


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Best muffler (to me that is) would be the borla catback. Less crackle out of any set of exhaust I've heard. I plan on getting the SLP LT's with the borla and I think that would prolly sound the best.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

borla stingers sounds great on mine.


----------

